# why do acrylic aquariums haze?



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

So i bought an acrylic aquarium with alot of hazing (i bought it knowing that) I'm having a professional remove the haze and the scratches so that part is all taken care of. I was just wondering if anyone knows why acrylic hazes? I googled but came up with nothing, is it a time thing or cleaning products? or sunlight?













After 2 hrs polishing that archer plastics in port moody did  sooooo much better


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

If I had to guess i'd say it could be different reasons for different circumstances. Filled with water and hazing might have something to do with minerals or something....but just guessing lol


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

If it's something that can be buffed out then it's likely surface scratches or possibly mineral deposits over the years. 

Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

maybe I'll as mark at archer plastics when i go out there tomorrow  I just want to make sure it doesnt happen again


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

Maybe its caused by quality or age ?

Sent from my XT925 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

hopefully some plastic chemist who keeps fish see's the post haha everyone seem to have a guess. dang


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

MEDHBSI said:


> maybe I'll as mark at archer plastics when i go out there tomorrow  I just want to make sure it doesnt happen again


If you worry about it, I could take away your worry. hahahaha 

There is a reason I still prefer glass. You cannot beat the weight factor though.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

water stains ? lol mabie to much sun or heat would be my gious


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

a few answers here maybe: 
Glass vs. Acrylic - The First Tank Guide - The Differences Between and the Debate About Glass Aquariums and Acrylic Aquariums
Glass vs acrylic
Acrylic Aquariums versus Glass Fish Tanks: Which To Buy

seems the hazing/yellowing thing is unavoidable over time with older tanks
Using Ammonia based cleaners is a big no-no as it can apparently haze them permanently
a search for "Acrylic Vs Glass" brings up alot of results and discussions


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

ive learned about this in school becoming a aircraft mech but to keep it simple id say different type of abrasion between hard and soft material is one. Id think chemicals can also haze by burning plastics acrylics and id have to say u.v. can also cause hazing or discolouring for sure. but in most cases of aquariums id say salt and sand being rubbed againt the acrylic. I never used a magnet I always had a soft scrubber one of the downfalls of acrylic


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

Crazing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

then there is this too.


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

if you look really close, you can probably see small, but a lot of scratches. My acrylic tank is showing signs of this, under the right lighting you can see millions of scratches where the 'haze' is. Caused by cleaning the glass with things with small particles attached to it. I use a Mr Clean Magic Eraser to clean glass/acrylic - works fantastic! (Make sure to use the original - non scented) Just for future when you get it back.


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

Hey Dino I did aircraft structures too and learned and polished acrylic. It's mostly heat and uv rays that seem to damage the surface of acrylic. Being our tanks are heated more than room temperature and have giant uv lights atop them it's the perfect combo.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

So the guy i was talking to from archer plastics said it can be from improper cleaning and "hazing" can just come with age and yes Neoh when i looked really close its scratches not hazing its in the shop getting fixed right now!! very exciting


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Hope you took pics for the good old before and after...


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Vancitycam said:


> Hope you took pics for the good old before and after...


I sure did i will post all pics on the 1st page as the tank goes from scratched to fix to painted to filled


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

how is the tank coming along..............?


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

onefishtwofish said:


> how is the tank coming along..............?


GREAT! I just picked it up from Archer plastics yesterday in fact  They did an amazing job for my small window of 2hrs  with water in it you shouldnt be able to see any of the small scratches left. I also painted the stand and wood filled the areas that needed it  I posted a picture on the first page


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

looks alot better. he did a good job.


----------

